# Bolivian Rams and shrimp?



## petroica (Feb 23, 2011)

I really love shrimp and always planned to have a nice colony of cherries going in my planted community tank, but I've recently fallen in love with Bolivian rams. Is it feasible that I could start a colony of cherries and wait for it to explode before I add the ram, so he won't be able to completely decimate them? Or are there any other easily breeding shrimp that a Bolivian ram wouldn't bother? Parameters are pH 7.0, 78 degrees, 0 ammonia, nitrite, and nitrate.

To further complicate things, I have a gourami, betta, and SAE in the tank already. Any chance I could even get a cherry population going?


----------



## 10gallonplanted (Oct 31, 2010)

Make sure you have plenty of moss for them, that would help them to have something to hide in. I have shrimp in my guppy tank, i just keep lots of moss to keep the babies safe. Of course guppies are different from Rams but thats just my two cents.


----------



## shrimpnmoss (Apr 8, 2011)

Rams eat shrimp.


----------



## gene4christ (Oct 25, 2008)

MMMM yumy me ram you shrimp you my lunch :angel:


----------



## Hobbes1911 (Mar 2, 2009)

good luck. You can always hope, but most likely even a strong colony will be decimated sooner or later with that many predators


----------



## WhiteDevil (Jun 8, 2009)

no amount of moss will keep a ram away from the shrimps.


----------



## 10gallonplanted (Oct 31, 2010)

I tried!


----------



## petroica (Feb 23, 2011)

I have ghosts and no one bothers them, so I think adult amanos would work, but I just don't love them. Oh well, good excuse to set up a shrimp tank one day. Thanks, everyone.


----------



## Option (Oct 2, 2010)

gene4christ said:


> MMMM yumy me ram you


This part had me LMAO....


----------



## mrchach (Sep 8, 2010)

i have ghost shrimp with 3 bolivian rams... they don't seem to have issues

but they are a good bit bigger than cherry red shrimps


----------



## sbhead (Jan 18, 2011)

mrchach said:


> i have ghost shrimp with 3 bolivian rams... they don't seem to have issues


 
Same here. I have 6 ghost shrimp in a 29 gallon with 2 very active male bolivians. The shrimp range in size from probably 3/8"-3/4" and are typically foraging on the gravel, not up on any of the plants or driftwood, so the rams have plenty of opportunity to pick them off.

I also just started a 10 gallon shrimp tank for the fun of having a shrimp tank and with the hope to grow out some and put them in my 55 gallon which also has 5 rams in it. In the 55 I have a large, flat stone that is elevated and covered with Christmas moss, it looks like a shaggy carpet tabletop, and I'm hoping this serves as a good, relaxing spot for the shrimp since the rams rarely swim more that 4" off the substrate.

I too have fallen, deeply, in love the Bolivian Ram. I've had at least one in every tank we have for the last three years and designed the 55 gallon around having a colony of them. Obsessive? :icon_mrgr


----------



## Jorge_Burrito (Nov 10, 2010)

I have some cherries in with German Blue Rams. I no longer see any baby shrimp, even though I do see berried females, but the adult full grown population seems pretty stable. They don't come out of hiding much though.


----------

